# expen - with door or not?



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

do I want an expen with a door or without a door? It seems like it would be a great convenience but is there any reason not to get a door? I will be purchasing a Midwest E-coat expen.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have a bunch of them in different sizes. We prefer without the door. If you do get one with a door, get the ones that don't have the header across the top of the door.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thank you. I will get one without the door. I have to buy my pet supplies today because as you know I'm getting a puppy next weekend. :biggrin1::whoo:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

How is little Peter? I can't believe you're picking him up next weekend! I know I'm late with this, but I bought an ex pen with a gate that also opens and can be used to gate off a wide area. Turned out Timmy HATED being in his ex pen! He was so stressed out being in there I thought he was going to hurt himself trying to get out. I use the ex pen now to gate off my family room, and if I had to climb over it I'd probably kill myself. I got the 36" high one though. I put him in his crate when I go out which has worked out beautifully, and he seems way better staying in the family room by himself, not in his crate, if I need to take a shower, work in the kitchen etc... a little whining but he quiets down way quicker then when I left him in the expen. Keep me posted on the pick up!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I have the 36" tall with the door. The door remains open unless we leave home. Her basket of toys and a bed is kept in there and she goes in and out periodically through out the day to get a toy or take a nap. When we leave, we close the door and she's perfectly content and secure in her pen until we return and open the door.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have two without and one with. If you are using them as dividers or moving them around a lot, then the door is pretty useless. If it is a permanent set-up, like Kodi's "bed room", the door is very nice. It's easy to pick a puppy up out of the ex-pen, but it can get old when they are bigger, and you have to do it all the time. 

As Tom said, I would DEFINITELY get one without a header on the gate. I use the get when I go in and out of the pen to change Kodi's bedding in his attached crate, sweep, clean his litter box, etc. If it had a header, I'd still have to step over the whole thing.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

I love having a door on Whisky's bedroom expen. During the day the door is unlatched and Whisky can open and close the door and go in and out as she pleases. The door saves my back too, having to lift her in and out all the time, was murder on my back, so we got the door.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I totally love that his litter is named after The Monkees. You got the best one too. Peter is my favorite.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I want to see peter when is is coming home? Sounds like the gate is good for being able to clean and have him go in and out.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

loriabigail said:


> thank you. I will get one without the door. I have to buy my pet supplies today because as you know I'm getting a puppy next weekend. :biggrin1::whoo:


Since Tom "knows" you are getting a puppy next weekend, I suspect your puppy is my puppy's sibling! I'm bringing Cheers, soon-to-be Maccabee, home next Saturday. Who are you getting?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

krandall said:


> As Tom said, I would DEFINITELY get one without a header on the gate. I use the get when I go in and out of the pen to change Kodi's bedding in his attached crate, sweep, clean his litter box, etc. If it had a header, I'd still have to step over the whole thing.


LOL, I WONDERED why he'd suggest no header. Being cursed with legs too long to fit off the rack pants at least has ONE advantage. I step over Isabella's 36" pen without a second thought


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I like the saving the back idea - does anyone know if Midwest makes an E-Coat expen that has a door but no footer on the bottom? As far as I can see, they all have the footer.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Personally..i would get one with a door and the tallest one you can find.

We have a 24 inche height one (i think it was 24).

They grow up fast and are smart. Oreo escaped multiple times. At first he was smart enough to jump on his crate to jump over the expen. about a month and a half later he just jumps over the pen.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

For me I would only buy an expen with a door-I have two older Havie's and reaching over to pick them up would not be good for the back. I also have foster dogs here and would not try and lift them out of an expen. I have even been known to climb into the expen and sit and read while the foster dog gets comfortable being around me. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms T (for now)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> LOL, I WONDERED why he'd suggest no header. Being cursed with legs too long to fit off the rack pants at least has ONE advantage. I step over Isabella's 36" pen without a second thought


I'm tall too...with VERY long legs, but the gate still makes things easier!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't seem to find the xpen with the door without the header. any ideas anyone? also, is 24" height enough or should I get 30" I don't want my little guy to jump over it in 2 months. going to pick him up on Sunday. so excited.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

loriabigail said:


> I can't seem to find the xpen with the door without the header. any ideas anyone? also, is 24" height enough or should I get 30" I don't want my little guy to jump over it in 2 months. going to pick him up on Sunday. so excited.


Definitely not the 24"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> I can't seem to find the xpen with the door without the header. any ideas anyone? also, is 24" height enough or should I get 30" I don't want my little guy to jump over it in 2 months. going to pick him up on Sunday. so excited.


I have two 24" and and one 30". I got the 30" because I read about a couple of puppies climbing out. Kodi, even now, as an adult doesn't challenge the 24" ones, even thoughh he stands with his front feet on the top edge, and could easily jump them. I think it really deepends on the disposition of your puppy. A climber is going to make it out of a 30" pen too... You'll just have to puth him/her in something with a cover!:biggrin1:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

a cover. now that's a good idea  
7 more days and counting! 
thanks Karen.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm on the short side - only 5'2" so the 24" would be easier for me. I'd need a ladder to get over the 30" :biggrin1:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

24" should be fine.
http://www.petsupplies.com/item/precision-pet-silver-exercise-pen-with-door/496786/

http://www.petsupplies.com/item/midwest-pet-exercise-pen/110310/

Petedge has black ones with the door, but I think their shipping is pretty high (just checked and one expen shipping is $23).
http://www.petedge.com/product/ProSelect-Everlasting-Black-Exercise-Pen-wDoor/44590.uts that one might have the header across the top. Ask before you buy it. The ones we have that are black, and without the header are made by Midwest, but I haven't found a source yet.

We used to order expens from JBpet, but it looks like they have stopped selling stuff that shipping cost is high on, like crates and expens.

Pam found best deals on shipping at petsupplies.com lately. She says they have an option for one dollar to upgrade to quicker shipping.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here it is:







Amazon.com: Exercise Pen with Door in Black Finish Size: 24" H (X-Small): Pet Supplies

We end up stepping over, rather than opening and shutting two latches.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The one I have with the gate is from Midwest also. I just got it at the local Petsmart.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks everyone. I ordered it this morning and it will arrive just in time.


----------



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

We have had a couple of different exercise pen but this one is by far the best. We love it. It is extremely easy to put together. You can add sections or remove them depending how large you want the pen. It is tall enough. And it has a door which I like so the dogs can come/go as they wish if we prefer.






Also, excellent reviews on Amazon.


----------



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

Also, we had 24" pens but had to return them. They were not tall enough for our dogs. If they want to get out, they can easily clear 24".


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

At what age were you able to leave the puppy in this set up and for how long?
thanks


----------



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

Alcibides said:


> At what age were you able to leave the puppy in this set up and for how long?
> thanks


Hi Alcibides, not sure if you are asking me, but Poppy is nearly 2 years old and Ted is nearly 1 years old. With this pen, I don't see age as an issue.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Alcibides said:


> At what age were you able to leave the puppy in this set up and for how long?
> thanks


Kodi started staying in his ex-pen, with his baby crate inside it, the day I brought him home from the breeder. He has a bigger crate now, and it is attached to the outside of the pen to give him more room, but he STILL stays in it at night or when he is home alone.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We have the 24 inch Midwest ones. Some with doors, some without. Never use the doors. We have several of the black ones around their play area. When we want to get the mower in their area, we unhook the little hooks that attach the two ends of the pens together and swing a panel out. Evidently our legs aren't that long, because we are always catching a toe on the top of them, especially DH. There is no way we could climb over a 36 inch one. :biggrin1: And thank goodness, even my Houdini hasn't attempted (as far as I know) leaping over the top of the 24 inch ones. Seems like we ordered ours through Wal Mart and had free shipping.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Petco's expens have doors. Get the tallest they have, havs are great jumpers and escape artists.


----------

